# Certified Arborist for Sales or Supervision



## Johnny Turvin (Aug 3, 2019)

Florida Certified Arborist looking for sales or general foreman position. TRAQ qualified. Very knowledgeable in PHC - Arborjet, COBRA cabling, support systems, soil supplementation, hazard tree evaluation, etc. Will relocate for the right opportunity.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 3, 2019)

Call me tomorrow 

Glen 901 484 9918

GlensTreeServiceMemphis.com


----------



## Johnny Turvin (Aug 4, 2019)

Sunday morning 8/4 - 10 AM Eastern, 9 AM Central


----------



## Johnny Turvin (Aug 4, 2019)

I called and left a voice message. My number is (904) 924-5054. You can either return my call at your convenience or leave a message here telling me when I could call again.


----------

